# help and advice



## 127422 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome from everyone, been away so have not been near the computer. did go to the show at shepton m, and the show at lincoln, going to the show tomorrow sunday, and the to the NEC. Did see a nice ex hire chausson s3, 2009, 5000 miles at £27000 anyone have any views about ex hire vans, it looks a bargain but a bit out of my depth.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gerald has a Chausson. No doubt he will be able to offer a few priceless tips.   

Dave


----------

